# thorichthys w/ other central americans



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

*** have read that the fish in the thorichthys genus are not good tank mates w/ convicts and sajicas? is this true? if it is, for what reason?


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't know. I currently have some juvie helleri and myrnae together and they do just fine. But again, they are still young.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

It depends on which species and the temperment of the individual fish. I have some Firemouths in with Salvini and mine do fine . Cons can be a bit too aggressive , but not always. Sajica can be a little timid , so they might not be a good choice . 
Firemouths (from my experience) can do well with convicts, Sajica Might not work. There are a lot of factors to consider with compatabilty.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i had firemouths and convicts together no problems, so i dunno where you heard this from, it all depends on spp and tank size though, if you try to keep a firemouth and a convict in a 24" tank, you will have problems, if you keep the same combo in a 48" tank, you probably wont.

i found my firemouths to be more aggressive then my convicts, and they over came my convicts very time, i dont think this is normal, but it happens.


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks for these replies.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Firemouths and Convicts will do great together. Firemouths can hold their own farily well and especially with Convicts. But when it comes to Sajica you need to have peaceful tankmates such as Rainbows. From what I have found Sajica really can't hold their own very well to bossy tankmates and Firemouths fit that picture. I have seen that Firemouths can very docile and I have also seen Firemouths be VERY aggressive! Even more so then what they are described. It just depends on the personality of the individual fish as this goes with all cichlids. Personally Firemouths are a risky chioce with Sajica and Rainbows and I highly suggest not trying it. As far as other relatives to Firemouthes I am not real sure. I have never kept any of them. But if you are thinking about keeping Sajica I would either suggest keeping them in a species only tank or with Rainbow cichlids. Just to be safe!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I agree. I doubt my sajica pair could hold their own against a firemouth. They couldn't even handle a bossy angelfish!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

*** never owned a Sajica, so i dunno how they act, but from what i hear and read, they are the panzies if the cichlid world lol.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Well mine certainly are. They get a little tougher when they have fry but I don't know if they could handle an aggressive firemouth.


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

could a cutteri hold against firemouths?


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I would think so. The cutteri I had were every bit as brutal as convicts especially when breeding. They are also extremely attractive.


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

do cutteris harm plants?


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't think they "harm" plants but when they breed they tend to dig pits (although mine did not) and they will dig up plants if they are where they want their pits to be.


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

all right. one cutteri is the way to go for me it seems.

1-acarichthys heckelii
1-sevrum
4-firemouths
....in 50 gallons of planted tank.

is this good for 1 cutteri?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Personally I think your tank is well stocked. Adding a Cutteri or any other mid sized cichlid IMO will be too much for the bioload and also will not offer enough room for all.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I second that. Not to mention if any of the FM pair off things could get ugly. If this happens it could be worse for the other FMs than anything else. (CL, I got your back again)


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

haha thanks cage!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I agree, I didn't realize what you already have. Severums get pretty big. Actually you'd probably be pretty stocked with just the 4 firemouths, especially if you do get a pair. And if I remember right hecklii prefer to be in groups.


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

My firemouths and cons get along just fine. My JD also seems to ignore them unless they get too close to her space. I don't ever trust any sweeping statements like "Firemouths can't be housed with any other CA cichlids." Fish personalities are so wide ranging in my experience that you have to take every situation as it comes.

Depending on tank size, if its at least a 55g, I'd say go with whatever you want. anything smaller you might want to consider just the firemouths with some tetras, mollies, or something like that. You definitely won't won't breeding convicts with them in anything smaller than a 55g.

:edit:

I didn't notice you'd put your stock list up there.

I'd have to agree that that stocklist is probably all you need. I wouldn't add any more cichlids, if anything I'd just add some of those dithers I mentioned above, swords, mollies, plattys, tetras.


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

i think id rather have a cutteri then a acarichthys, so thats what i guess ill trade the a. heckelii in for a cutteri. i dont think i want dithers. i like animals w/ some intelligence.
thank you all for the replies!

edit

what about honduran red points instead of an acarichthys? (im guessing one).


----------

